# Getting insects off GRP luton?



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi All, I have just cleaned my MH all over with some cleaner that I purchased from a shopping channel called Greased Lightning waterless wash, and I am quite pleased with it but those pesky flies are hard to get rid of completely. Does anyone know of a cleaner that will get rid of the dead flies without harming GRP or body work. Also what sort of polish do members use for general cleaning of MH's and what method do members use for polishing that section under the luton above the screen,which I find hard even with a ladder raked right back.


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Shezza,

Not so easy to remove the flies from the front of our motorhomes, But here`s what we do :get the hose pipe out, wet the front, Leave for ten minutes, then use a good shampoo(car!) then when dry use a quality polish,we use Mer, this helps next time it needs cleaning! By the way, this subject has been covered before, and one suggestion was to cover the front with CLINGFILM :lol: Then remove it at your journey`s end. 


Regards Dave.....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are sprays sold for this purpose and they all do work but Lidells do a good fly remover. :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

To add to Squibnocket's reply, for any hard to move marks its always best to wet it out first then come back to it a couple of minutes later. 

This method will soften the stain/deposit and make removal much easier.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drive slower, less flies.

Kev.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

squibnocket said:


> By the way, this subject has been covered before, and one suggestion was to cover the front with CLINGFILM :lol: Then remove it at your journey`s end.


I can't even get a piece of clingfilm torn off and fitted over a small bowl without having to call the emergency services............. 8)

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Drive slower, less flies.
> 
> Kev.


That'd be 'fewer' flies Kev ....  

Harvey ( pedant of the day :wink: )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoops Kev thats got to be fly sprays at dawn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

shezza said:


> Hi All, I have just cleaned my MH all over with some cleaner that I purchased from a shopping channel called Greased Lightning waterless wash, and I am quite pleased with it but those pesky flies are hard to get rid of completely.


I don't have an overhanging luton but I have managed to remove fly squash from the overcab lump fairly successfully with just car shampoo, warm water and a long handled brush and lots of elbow grease: I haven't used a ladder to reach it. If I can't see them from the ground level, that's good enough for me. I certainly think a good polish would prevent them sticking so much as others have said.

harvey


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ingram said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Drive slower, less flies.
> ...


:big11: Whatever, like I give a rats nut. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev :black:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The secret is don't leave them on there too long to bake.

Kev.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I use Auto Glem this gets all bugs off. I have just asked ann if she could put cling film on the luton. Cannot put on the reply.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

shez,

go to local motorfactor and buy traffic film remover, its bright pink, careful tho u need to water it down.all the lorry men use it, will take flys off very very easily.wet vehicle first then spray onto vehicle and sponge wash as normal, hey presto all gone.

j


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have struggled for 2 years with our huge hangover and this weekend found a solution. 

We have the bug and tar remover spray, can't remember who by but got it at Halfords. 

Wet van, sprayed with this then wiped it off with one of the soft soft green non scratch scrubbers from the kitchen, the ones with the sponge at the back. Some are more harsh than others, cheaper they are the softer they come. 

Every fly removed in about 10 minutes, I was well impressed. 

Mandy


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

A two year hangover.......must have been one hell of a party!


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

someone on this forum suggested using water and a piece of net curtain, and it works, easy peesy.


----------



## 125346 (Jul 4, 2009)

*fly squah removal motorhome*

The problem I have is reaching the overhang. I use a large pair of steps and can clean from each side but the middle is beyond reach from the front. Anyone got any ideas about access?


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

a sky hook


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: fly squah removal motorhome*



bareth said:


> The problem I have is reaching the overhang. I use a large pair of steps and can clean from each side but the middle is beyond reach from the front. Anyone got any ideas about access?


Lose a bit of weight :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 125346 (Jul 4, 2009)

*fly squash removal motorhome*

How did you Know!!!
It's not my overhang that is the problem.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

A pair of tights works as well as net curtain - use with a sponge inside them, not "her indoors". Don't ask me how I know this! 

The soap solution Techwash - used for cleaning waterproof clothing works well with this piece of kit. Use a capfull per bucket.

Not sure about the scourer type sponge recommeded earlier in the posts -you will put loads of small scratches in the gelcoat, and it will eventually go completely dull.

I polished with 3M Yacht wax polish which gives much harder shiny surface than most polymer polishes.

To get under the luton, you could try getting one of those Youngman folding alloy builders steps - very stable, or the ultimate - the 5 way folding ladder shown in every Sunday paper as a cheapest ever access ladder. These can be made into a trestle which will bridge the bonnet. All you need is to be able to lift 60lbs weight !

Smick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lift the bonnet and stand on the slam panel.

what health and safety.

Kev.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

smick said:


> A pair of tights works as well as net curtain - use with a sponge inside them, not "her indoors". Don't ask me how I know this!
> 
> Smick


Tried this but failed to read the last phrase of your suggestion.

Divorce proceedings next week when I get out of hospital


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Is your hospital visit related to assault, or the hernia caused by lifting her ? :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> A pair of tights works as well as net curtain - use with a sponge inside them, not "her indoors". Don't ask me how I know this!


how do you tell.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Best solution I have found is the same as getting flies off my motorcycle crash hat visors.

Similar to a couple of ideas above but use damp kitchen towel to cover the area. Keep it moist if it is a hot day and leave the fly debris for about 15mins to soften and then wipe away. Leaves no scratching at all.

Regards

Ed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do as i did yesterday, Spray front of vehicle with diluted hard surface cleaner Out of direct sun. Have a beer.
Blast with pressure washer. Job done

I am trying an experiment. I have sprayed Silicone spray on half the front.of luton, ensuring none went onto screen. After trip to Donongton i am sure i will have a smatering of bugs then i will see how easy they are to clean off


Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ed I clean my helmet and bike for that matter with Glass cleaner, NON aerosol

Dave P


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers Dave...I will have to give that a go. :thumbright:


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

If you have one of these NEW X250's with the over geared reverse then just drive everywhere in reverse. U get just as many flies but the back's far easier to get to 2 clean....... :roll:

All the best Wilt.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Just wait till it rains heavily. Should,nt take longer than a couple of days in the UK. then go for a fast drive and let the rain clean the MH


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

shezza said:


> Hi All, I have just cleaned my MH all over with some cleaner that I purchased from a shopping channel called Greased Lig


I've found that if the bodywork has a good polish film(I use AutoGlym UDS) the files are not too resistant to gentle brushing.
The "Luton problem" can be eased with an extending handle brush and polishing brush as per the photos.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you clean that silly bit above the window and the bottom of the Luton --that is my pet hate.
The Brush is to big and it is high up --I cant stand on the front and reach.
I can do it from the sides but not the front and cant reach the middle.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

*Flies*

I recently won a cleaning kit from Muc off, and I've got to say it's the best stuff I have ever used. Spray it on the flies, black streaks etc and within minutes it washes off. I will certainly buy more.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> How do you clean that silly bit above the window and the bottom of the Luton --that is my p


I've just been out to check the van and it looks as if my brush does the business.
Regards,
TDG


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

locovan said:


> How do you clean that silly bit above the window and the bottom of the Luton --that is my pet hate.
> The Brush is to big and it is high up --I cant stand on the front and reach.
> I can do it from the sides but not the front and cant reach the middle.


I get to mine by standing in the open cab doorway, then there is just a little bit in the middle to get at, I get to that by opening the bonnet/hood, and standing on the slam panel and some steps, just put a bungy around the steps to stop them pushing away from the MH.

Seemples

Kev.


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I've just done the overcab on my 2006 Auto-Trail with 'Farecla Gel Coat Restorer & Wax' - from these people:

Force 4 Chandlery - Farecla

I bought a couple of other products too, including their Ultimate UV Wax - both are from the Farecla Marine range and are superb. The Gel Coat Restorer is incredibly easy to use - spread on using a cloth, applying pressure where needed, allow to haze and then wipe off.

It got rid of traffic film, flies and all sorts - and the shine is superb.

Rgds

Matt


----------

